# Had letrozole, sex tonight before scan and ovitrelle tomorrow?



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
Wondering if anyone can help me.
I have taken letrozole for day 2-6, am having scan tomorrow to see if eggs are ready for ovulation. Then will be told to take Ouvitrell injection tomorrow to make ovulation occur.
Should I have sex tonight just in case or is that not good before the scan?
Doctor has only told me to have sex after injection, but I wasn't sure about before?
Can anyone advise?
Thanks 
T


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Sex now is fine if you want!  Sperm can hang around, so they could be 'the ones'.  Just make sure you save some 'energy' for after the trigger injection


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you.
Also how many times should we be having inter course? Last month we did 3 times over the optimum 24/36 hour period, but it didn't work.
Thanks
T


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

I think once is enough, and more isn't always better...but more certainly won't hurt!  What did your clinic say?  I think earlier is better so there are sperm hanging around waiting.  Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Another month didn't work.
Does anyone have any advice on intercourse timings and how often? 
Thanks


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi I had the injection yesterday morning and was told to make love last night and on sunday morning at the minimum but that doing so more often wouldn't do any harm. It was a real issue last night as my husband was not in the mood - I think he felt cornered and under pressure. We managed to eventually (after an argument). I asked him if he wanted to this morning but he didn't and went off to work. It is really frustrating as my husband usually has a very high sex drive but before we started this treatment it was only me who knew that I was ready / fertile (from doing an ovulation test) so there was no pressure on him. I am really worried that he won't want to again before the 72 hours has passed and then we will be too late. Has anyone else had a similar experience, I would be interested to know? x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to gatecrash, before we'd had a zero sperm analysis we were told to never leave it more than 3 days inbetween sessions, all the time. Even if ovulation was a while off. The sperm are healthier that way apparently


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

I know what you mean about pressure to perform, think it must be difficult for the men. But it's more difficult for the woman as you know every day of your cycle and can't stop thinking about it.
Not pregnant again this month, feeling bit down tonight.


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry tilly!  Hugs!  It's a hard hard process.  Timed intercourse is only part of the magic of conception...it's hard because we can try to control so much of it, but it ultimately is out of our control whether it happens one time or another.  There are a million parts that need to align.  

We had a lot of issues with timed sex, ie my DH had a mental block if he knew I was ovulating...pressure to perform etc.  it was SO frustrating for me because I'd try to not mention it, then mention it, then seduce him, then just demand then whatever...it felt like it was always my success/failure.  And there were definitely months when pregnancy just wasn't likely bc we hadn't.  I have some friends w similar issues, so I don't think we're alone.  We finally went w IUI bc it was just too hard on me to do all the rest of it then fail bc we didn't have enough sex.  

Best of luck ladies!!


----------

